# another noob lighting question



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey,

So thus far I have a 29 gal planted that goes back and forth from doing very well to somewhat struggling. What I would like to do is upgrade lighting. I am thinking of going up to a 60w (max) double light system. I have a CO2 system that I can use with it. Right now I use leaf zone ferts. but want to use Flourish just have to find it. I suppose I would have to remove the hood for this set up? 

Does this sound like a good idea? Any suggestions on brands of lighting, or good deals from some website? I may be able to get a good deal from my lfs but want to hear from people that are not trying to sell me something first?

Thanks!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I run a 64w over my 29 at the moment. Brand slips my mind at the moment. It does have legs where it will mount to the top of the tank. I definately like this much better than having a hood on top of the tank. I'll post more info on this when I get back home.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

I emailed my LFS and this is what they sent back, just wanted to know if the price is reasonable?

"I have a couple of 30" power compact florescent light fixtures available.......they have 55 or 65 watt bulbs and some have LED moonlight built-in.......these are "used" units that sell for between $49.99 and $59.99 each." (My LFS Guy).


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

so is it a good deal?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

That seems like not too bad a deal if the light fixtures are in good working condition and will fit your tank.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

I read some other threads on this site and my LFS had t5 regular outputs for the same price, so I went for them. I was quite tempted to go with the HO but I am a poor college student so..... I am sure the regular t5 will be leaps and bounds over my regular lighting


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

When buying a used light fixture its always a chance that it will break down or not work, check to see if the will give you some sort of warrenty.... 30 days a least.

with T5 bulbs you will need to replace them every 6 months as the wear out quickly... they will still light up the tank but the gassies wear out and are no longer effective for plants,,, CF bulbs last a year or so.


----------

